# Hunting for Food Pantries.



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I am interested in doing this this fall. My uncle recently gave me a .22lr rimfire Marlin Glenfield 60. I'm interested in possibly hunting small game/water fowl and possibly upgrading to deer. Would need a different gun for the latter. If anyone has any tips, or wants to help me get started, I'm all ears. Would be interested in trading this Marlin for something that could appropriately take down the intended game. Unless I can do my part with just small game. Not sure how much my gun is worth but its in really good shape with a scope. Thinking $100-150?? Would really like a shotgun which I could hunt a variety of game(SG/Waterfowl/Deer?). I'm not big on eating wild game myself, but if I can help others while I'm out enjoying natures beauty, this is what I want to do. Thank you!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

FYI you better not be shooting waterfowl with a 22 rifle. 

I would suggest getting something like the Mossberg 500 Combo field/deer some reading for you and links to purchase. I bought mine slightly used for $250 a few years ago and love it. Have killed many deer and ducks/geese and phesants with it. Great setup for the money. I added a scope to my rifled slug barrel for deer hunting. The picture is the wood finish I have the black synthetic stock. You can also find them in camo finish too. With this gun you can hunt just about everything you wish too. Check with pawn shops and local gun shops for deals on used ones. This is an easy to find shotgun and they are well made and have a good reputation.












http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...9x9NCUI6k3FmqkKQg&sig2=eI8gUgm11x6r1cpg1H0A2g


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Not sure what you mean by helping others while out enjoying natures beauty, but I assume your intentions are to donate your harvest to local food banks.

I dont know of many food banks that would be interested. There are some programs that will take venison, but it must be processed (butchered) before taking it to them. Some even require you send your venison to certain processors so it can be processed in a way that best suits the receiver of the final product. Most require you to pay the processor as well.

As far as other wild game (ducks, geese, rabbits, squirrel, I am not aware of anyone that would take them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BigV said:


> There are some programs that will take venison, but it must be processed (butchered) before taking it to them. Some even require you send your venison to certain processors so it can be processed in a way that best suits the receiver of the final product. Most require you to pay the processor as well.


All of that used to be true, but no longer. There are now programs that pay the processors for their time. All you have to do is drop the deer off, but only certain processors are involved.
I don't think any food banks take wild small game. But, I would suggest trying some properly prepared before giving it away. I've never had any that wasn't excellent, *except* for waterfowl. However, I've not cooked enough waterfowl to make it good. I'm sure it's good when cooked properly.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

The trick to properly cooking waterfowl is to keep it on the rare side. Otherwise it comes out like liver.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I recommend a shotgun combo like the Mossberg 500 - or the Remington 870. Make sure you use a "plug" in the magazine tube for Deer and Waterfowl hunting. May I suggest that you look for individual families that could use the small game meat and give it to them? Make sure that you keep the dead animals cold so they don't spoil and keep flies away from them also.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Jim you guys in Ohio need a plug for deer hunting with a shotgun? We don't in Iowa.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes we do. It can't hold more than 3 slugs. The ODNR officers really check this too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Iowa Dave said:


> FYI you better not be shooting waterfowl with a 22 rifle.
> 
> I would suggest getting something like the Mossberg 500 Combo field/deer some reading for you and links to purchase. I bought mine slightly used for $250 a few years ago and love it. Have killed many deer and ducks/geese and phesants with it. Great setup for the money. I added a scope to my rifled slug barrel for deer hunting. The picture is the wood finish I have the black synthetic stock. You can also find them in camo finish too. With this gun you can hunt just about everything you wish too. Check with pawn shops and local gun shops for deals on used ones. This is an easy to find shotgun and they are well made and have a good reputation.
> 
> ...


Great replies Dave and others! Yeah I don't even know if I want to hunt rabbits with this rifle.. Is it illegal to hunt certain game with it? I can't seem to find any specific info on ODNR. my uncle made mention of some rules do to the range of a rifle vs shotgun. Seems more for just plinking and target practice. Whatever I choose to do, it would be with full intentions to donate somewhere or to someone. I'd rather help the pantries as they are already helping people and most are on a short budget but wouldn't be opposed to helping a needy family. I would have to get all the details worked out before or I'd really have no other desire to hunt. I'll just keep fishin! 
I have ran across a website of foodbanks who take these kind of donations. Maybe a link from Vics Sporting Goods I cant remember. I'll have to try to find that again.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

due to sanitary reasons, I do not believe that you will be able to find a food pantry that will take your small game. your best option is to clean your game and give it away if you are not going to eat it. don't let it go to waste!!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Here in Iowa we have a program that the DNR backs and pay's meat lockers to butcher deer to give to those who need the meat. Might check with ODNR and see if there is such a program in Ohio. No small game programs exist I don't believe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Iowa Dave said:


> Hey Jim you guys in Ohio need a plug for deer hunting with a shotgun? We don't in Iowa.


Yes, we need a plug in Ohio. I came from NY State where we did not need a plug. So it's a change for me. Plus in Ohio, we can only kill one deer at a time and tag it before killing another deer. It's different, but at least it cuts down on wasted animals.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Yeah this is the first state I have been in where we can party hunt deer. Kind of cool really we usually get everyone's deer opening day too


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Iowa Dave, Yes, need a plug for the shotgun, but you can't plug a 5 or 6 shot revolver. No need to plug a smoke-pole.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Also, check with a local church for a list of needy families. I go through our pastor to donate deer to families that can use the help. My wife isn't real big on venison, except for the back straps, so lots of meat gets ground up & given away.


----------

